# caliper differences GTI/TT/337/20AE/R32 ?



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Which are diferent, how are they different?
Are some JUST located further out for larger rotors?
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: caliper differences GTI/TT/337/20AE/R32 ? (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Which are diferent, how are they different?
Are some JUST located further out for larger rotors?
Thanks,
Rey

*For front brakes:*
Golf/GTI/Jetta with 1.8T engine and above all use the same front caliper. The TT/337/20AE/GLI have larger 312mm rotors and different front carriers but still use the same caliper.
R32/TT-3.2 use a bigger 2-piston caliper & 334mm rotors
*For rear brakes:*
Golf/GTI/Jetta/TT-180 use the same calipers
TT-225/337/20AE/GLI/R32/TT-3.2 use thicker 256mm vented rotors and calipers
See http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=846180 for more info.


_Modified by phatvw at 12:12 PM 11-11-2004_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: caliper differences GTI/TT/337/20AE/R32 ? (phatvw)*

Great Info!!! Much appreciated!!!
Rey


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: caliper differences GTI/TT/337/20AE/R32 ? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
*For rear brakes:*
*TT-225*/337/20AE/GLI/R32/TT-3.2 use thicker 256mm vented rotors and calipers


Can someone confirm that it's JUST the TT-225 that has the 256mm vented and not ALL quattro's (180 and 225).
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: caliper differences GTI/TT/337/20AE/R32 ? (elRey)*

Well according to ECSTuning's selection for the 180 quattro, they are 232mm solid.
So JUST TT-225 has the 256mm vented.


----------

